# Issues with Heel Lift! Need Advice!



## Subarudunk (Jan 24, 2013)

I currently have the 2012 Nitro Anthems with about 15 days on them and am getting a good amount of heel lift on aggressive toe side turns. I am not sure how to remedy this situation. They fit perfectly otherwise but when I added a foam wrap around the ankle it pushed my toes to far up and they jammed against the front of the boot, butttt the heel lift was virtually gone. 

I have tried j bars alone which still give me heel lift. Insoles worked a little but they pushed my foot too far forward as well. 

Since Nitro is considered to be a narrower boot brand what else can I try? Its extremly frustrating riding with heel lift and I want to get into a better boot.


----------



## ashwinearl (Jan 19, 2010)

I have narrow ankles/heels and had some Nitros. They were ok for heel hold, I have 32 Lashed now and they were good as were Ride Ful's. 

I used to be really concerned with heel lift and used to overtighten my ankle harness. And tried J bars, etc. I think this held me back more than it helped as it cut off circulation to my feet and worked against ankle flexion. Being able to flex my ankle more has helped me the most.

-mid 40s intermediate rider here so take that with grain of salt.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

pack up the insole until the top of your foot fits snug into the top of your boot especially around the front of the ankle.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

put some foam at the front of you ankle on the outside of the liner tounge...to push your foot back into the heel pocket

see boot faq sticky....there are pics


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Bro,

It would help a lot if you could pull the insert from the liner, stand on it with your heel back in the recess and snap some photos down at your foot. That will help us all get a look at what we are working with. 

STOKED!


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Do you have ~$50 to spare? If so just go to a boot fitter. best $50 I've ever spent. I had a boatload of heel lift after my boots packed in, one trip to a boot fitter and my boots fit like they were designed for my feet.


----------



## Subarudunk (Jan 24, 2013)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> It would help a lot if you could pull the insert from the liner, stand on it with your heel back in the recess and snap some photos down at your foot. That will help us all get a look at what we are working with.
> 
> STOKED!


Are you referring to taking the insole out of the liner, standing on it and snapping a pic? I think the insole is adding too much volume to the liner and causing my foot to move up towards the top of the boot as well as crunching my toes.


----------



## Subarudunk (Jan 24, 2013)

Big Foot said:


> Do you have ~$50 to spare? If so just go to a boot fitter. best $50 I've ever spent. I had a boatload of heel lift after my boots packed in, one trip to a boot fitter and my boots fit like they were designed for my feet.


I would love to go to a boot fitter but unfortunately I cannot locate one in PA. Do you mind sharing what the boot fitter did to help get rid of your heel lift? Also how did you go about finding a boot fitter?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Subarudunk said:


> Are you referring to taking the insole out of the liner, standing on it and snapping a pic?


Hi bro,

Yes, exactly that. That is very useful for visualizing what is going on inside the liner.


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

First season, I wore half a size too big, because I didn't know that super comfy in a store can spell trouble on the mountain.

What I did for those boots was take a scotch brite sponge and put it between the liner and shell. Yellow side on liner and green side on shell. Ghetto as hell, but fuckin' worked wonders.

My boot I have now, they put this rubber liner in between my liner and shell. Much thinner, but I didn't have to contend with an oversized boot.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Subarudunk said:


> I would love to go to a boot fitter but unfortunately I cannot locate one in PA. Do you mind sharing what the boot fitter did to help get rid of your heel lift? Also how did you go about finding a boot fitter?


In CO pretty much every board shop has at least one boot fitter. I guess that's no the case in PA. The boot fitter put in custom footbeds and J bars. The J bars are J shaped pieces of foam that help narrow the boot around your heel and keep your feed locked in. He also showed me that when putting the boots on, you should always smash the heel of the boot against the ground to make sure your heel is firmly seated in the boot before tying them. This ensures that when you tie your boots, your heels are locked in. Hope that helps.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

I have the same damn problem I have crazy heel lift sometimes I think i'll fly out of my boots on one of the turns. and it puts a lot of stress on my muscles


----------



## Subarudunk (Jan 24, 2013)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi bro,
> 
> Yes, exactly that. That is very useful for visualizing what is going on inside the liner.


Here are the pics of the insole and some of the jbars. Please let me know what you think!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Got it.

You are looking for 1 cm of total insert overhang (.5 cm to, .5 cm heel). This indicates that you will have roughly that much compression into the compliant materials of the liner. The internal measurement of the liner is designed to be smaller than the measurement of the foot that it is designed to fit. That is a big part of the "everywhere fit" that secures your foot in place and reduces heel lift. You are on the light side of that except for your big toe which is looking pretty good 

Have you had this boot heat fit? If not, that is your first step. This liner is meant to be heat fit and will not give you the designed performance until that is done...correctly. A heat fit can do wonders for reopositioning liner material to the negative spaces above your heel and to do the same for your toe box where it will make room for that big toe and reposition material in front of the toes that are shy of the insert end. Note: Do not let them use a toe cap in the heat fit process. That will take you in the wrong direction in terms of heel lift.

STOKED!


----------



## Subarudunk (Jan 24, 2013)

Wiredsport said:


> Got it.
> 
> You are looking for 1 cm of total insert overhang (.5 cm to, .5 cm heel). This indicates that you will have roughly that much compression into the compliant materials of the liner. The internal measurement of the liner is designed to be smaller than the measurement of the foot that it is designed to fit. That is a big part of the "everywhere fit" that secures your foot in place and reduces heel lift. You are on the light side of that except for your big toe which is looking pretty good
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice!! I'm guessing since you said have it done correctly that heat molding is something only a shop can do? The issue is that every shop around here only does custom fitting for skis. Is heat molding ski's the same process? Also how can you tell by looking at a liner if it is heat moldable or not?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Subarudunk said:


> Thanks for the advice!! I'm guessing since you said have it done correctly that heat molding is something only a shop can do? The issue is that every shop around here only does custom fitting for skis. Is heat molding ski's the same process? Also how can you tell by looking at a liner if it is heat moldable or not?


Hi,

All of the recent Nitro Anthems have heat moldable liners. I do not have any notes on the 2012. You will want to check the literature there to be sure or drop a note to Nitro. A shop will be best as they will have the tools to get the liners evenly heated. The process for heat molding ski and snowboard boot liners is the same.


----------

